# Homemade Log Dolly



## GlennG (Dec 8, 2003)

I just got a small welder last week and this was my first project. It worked like a charm pulling logs out of a limited acces backyard were I took down a small spruce Friday. Despite its compact size its built like a tank. I can see this becoming one of my favorite tools.


----------



## GlennG (Dec 8, 2003)

Another pic


----------



## GlennG (Dec 8, 2003)

oops

Another


----------



## GlennG (Dec 8, 2003)

Another


----------



## GlennG (Dec 8, 2003)

and Another


----------



## GlennG (Dec 8, 2003)

This really saved my back today


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 8, 2003)

Please!

Expound on this!


----------



## GlennG (Dec 8, 2003)

Rolled it right on the trailer, high fives were flying


----------



## GlennG (Dec 8, 2003)

Rich does nice work . Rich and I live only 15 miles apart and as soon as our schedules allow us were going to get together. Rich`s dolly was what actually got the gears turning in my head for this project. I`m a wood worker too so I always wanted somthing to get whole logs out.

I put 3 logs on my tailer today and it was sitting on the axle The log in the pic was the biggest of the 3 and I`m guessing it to be 1200 lbs. My trailer is rated for 2990 lbs. The log dolly handled it with ease No brakes yet but I`m thinking about motorizing this thing and putting brakes on it too. Should be fun 

Glenn


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 8, 2003)

Dang! When I posted I hadn't seen the last pic.

I thought those heavy 'hydraulic-looking hose' handles really were hydraulic hoses leading to a pump of some kind...

Or, a remote control.

Hmmmm.


----------



## GlennG (Dec 8, 2003)

" Expounding "

This log dolly steers like a kids wagon, it has 1" solid axles and the wheels are heavy duty with full hub width, needle bearings and grease fittings. It 3.5 feet long and 33 inces wide. The handle is 7 ft long and is made from black water pipe.

Glenn


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 8, 2003)

Take a look at this site for a hydrostatic transaxle: http://www.surpluscenter.com/

There's a diesel engine on the opening page that would move the logs 

If you can find an old riding lawnmower or walk behind you could have the makings of a powered cart.

Or...buy an ATV 

Tom


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 8, 2003)

See. I knew I wuz onto sumptin.


----------



## GlennG (Dec 8, 2003)

Last picture


----------



## GlennG (Dec 8, 2003)

Tom ,

Thanks for the link , 

Glenn.
Mad Garage Scientist at Large


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 8, 2003)

Thats a whole heap better than slicing and dicing!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Can-Do-It _
> *
> 
> How did you load that 1250 lb. log on the dolly?  *




Cant hook?


----------



## DDM (Dec 11, 2003)

Dan for the right price i'll build ya one.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *Rich Hoffman made a two wheel log dolly/ hand truck a while back and has posted pictures of it. His has a brake for steep downhill action. I'm sure he will repost his pictures and give us more details when he sees this thread. *



If anyone is interested.


http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11337&highlight=log+dolly+photos


----------



## GlennG (Dec 12, 2003)

To get the log on the dolly I used a loop of rope around one end of the log and a heavy duty bumper jack to lift one end of the log about a foot or so off the ground. I then rolled the dolly under and lowered the log . Cant hooks and a few 2x12`s would work nicely too. The dolly is only 7 or 8 inches high so the ramp angle would be small.

If you do build one of these make sure your wheels are heavy duty equipped with ball, preferably needle bearings and grease fitings. 1" axles are a must. Tires must be able to hold at least 70psi because the contanct patch is tiny. Its rolls good on hard ground. Soft ground fahgitabahdit with a heavy load. 

The steering is a sliding plate design. Basically two peices of 3/8ths steel plate with a 3/4" grade 8 bolt thru the middle and zerks to keep a lot of grease between `em. Top plate goes to the front wheel assembly bottom to the back. Pivot point 1" aft of the front axle axis.

My next step with this is to install removable stantions....sort of like a bell-hop cart so I can stack a pile of branches and haul them out to the curb/chipper.

Good luck ,
Glenn Gertis


----------



## GlennG (Dec 12, 2003)

Correction its 12" high not 7" or 8"

Glenn Gertis


----------



## treespec (Dec 14, 2003)

*ATV*

Log dolly looks like it performs real well, but for speed and power, you can't beat an ATV. I'm on my 3rd one in 15 years. Need a 300cc or better w/4 wheel drive. I also have 3 trailers to go w/it when jobs require different parameters.


----------

